# Does the middle initial matter on your ID presented to Pearson Vue?



## Dragon Pie (Jun 4, 2014)

I am about to take my NREMT and I have two forms of ID in the form of my drivers license which has my full name, first middle and last and my credit card which has my first and last name without a middle initial.  

The NREMT says that it has to match EXACTLY and that worries me about my credit card as a form of ID.  I might be able to find my birth certificate, but I only have until friday and I don't have time to get another ID.  Will the credit card without a middle initial be good enough?  Has anybody else been denied for this reason?


----------



## ctl904 (Jun 5, 2014)

I would suggest calling NREMT in Ohio and asking. I was curious about my IDs having my full middle name and NREMT account only having my initial, so I called them to verify if this would be fine and they said it would be. So I would suggest you call them to know 100%.


----------

